# Handling a strange dog approaching you?



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

How do you handle the situation when a strange dog approaches when you are walking your dog?

Last night, Houston and I were on our nightly jog/walk when a large Golden Retriever approached. I slowing picked up Houston and put out my other hand so the dog could smell me. He didn't seem aggressive but he wanted to smell Houston's butt and I wouldn't let him. Ever time he ran to jump at me I would say "NO" sharply and sort of tapped him on his nose.

Well, then he followed us and followed us. All this time I had Houston in my arms. I was talking loudly saying, "Who do you belong to boy?" Hoping one of the neighbors would come out and notice. No one did or didn't seem to care!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So I decided to make another lap around the block because I didn't want the dog following me home. Plus, he was a beautiful dog and I didn't want something to happen to him. So, we walked back towards were he first approached us. In the meantime, I asked a few neighbors on a different block and no one knew to whom the dog belonged to. I sort of had an idea.

So, I started ringing doorbells. Say the least, the first person wasn't really nice to me at all. Then it happened. The dog decided he really really really liked me and tried latching on to my leg. All 100 lbs of him. :help: I firmly grabbed him by the hair on his neck like a Mommy dog (he didn't have a collar) and said NO, SIT. He did listen but was getting more aggressive.

Finally a car came down the road and it turned out to be the owners of the dog. :amen: They didn't know how he got out of the fence. They said Thank you and Houston and I started on our way but he still continued to follow. The owner finally got him to come to his house.

After it all happened and the adrenalin was gone I thought "What a fool!!!!!!!!!!" We both could have been hurt. :brick: I kept thinking of the stories on the board "How neutered dogs attacked unneutered dogs and Tom's story about the owner trying to protect his Hav from a Mastiff. Yikes. The reality set in.

So, how should you handle a dog when it approaches you and follows you? My one friend said have treats but I think that only invites then back. Although if you get a rawhide you can throw it and hopefully the dog will go after it and head off back home. Others suggested I should have pepper spray just in case it is an aggressive dog.

So, I was looking for input from you guys. Any ideas? I guess one encounter out of three months of walking is not bad but I guess I should be prepared.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rita, my trainers always said (as well as Ceasar) to let the dogs sniff each other as it is their way of greeting & establishing who is in charge. But I can see why you were nervous & picked up Houston. I am not sure that there is a surefire answer to this as the dog might be very friendly or aggressive, you never know. I would be interested to hear what others have to say. 
Laurie


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I usually do the sniff thing when another owner is walking their dog and we run into each other. That way we are both present to control our animals. I was very afraid without his owner around even though he seemed harmless enough. That is a big dog to try to control if things went crazy. 

Obviously, he was trying to establish a relationship with me or dominance over me. LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

He must have thought you were Pretty :kiss: 
I just find it hard to believe that people can be so careless with their animals. Did you tell them that he frightened you?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

But what I dont get about these scenarios is - WHERE are the adult owners???? of these dogs??? If that bulldog did that, I am sure it is not the first time, so why would they put their daughter through that? Again, just irresponsible owners!! Makes me mad!:frusty:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Laurie, read Paige's post again. It was her daughter not the bulldogs owner. ( I guess I'm the one who should read more carefully. LOLOLOL sorry)

I think I would have done the same thing. Pick up Sam. Sam has been attacked three times, two of them labs. With owners near by but dogs loose. Sam was not hurt, but I do pick him up now. Depending on the dog coming at us. I don't make eye contact. Or you can try what Julie did (in another thread) she yelled at the dog and it backed off. I think it really depends on the situation. But "animal control or police" should be called if your dog or child is hurt.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think every situation is different and a dog attack can happen in a heartbeat . You just never know and you do not want your dog attacked harmed or killed . 
I agree some people are very careless with their dogs I see it as well especially up in Tahoe where there is supposed to be a leash law . 
I have heard the thing about treats in the pocket and throwing them for the dog to run after it .. I do not always remember treats it is enough to remember dogs , harnesses, leashes and poop bags ..
I try and be calm and watch the hair on the approaching dog - is the hair standing on end near its ruff .. I just usually say Hi and let them smell . It is normal and natural .
Cosmo is OK now he is better and does not bark . Ahnold is still very protective and he barks so sometimes it is not an ideal situation to meet and greet as most of my focus is on Ahnold not the other dog .. Sometimes the two of them just rush up to the dog to say Hi and everything is fine ..I never know what to expect so with us it is a work in progress . They are both young dogs and still learning the ropes .. 
It is more challenging with two dogs so sometimes I take a hike .. not literally but if the dog looks menacing and too big for me to handle . I mean I go another route or cross the road . I know you tried to do this but the dog was out cruising the neighborhood .
I think the one thing I learned from our trainer was that you stay calm let the dogs you are in charge and you are handling it .. If handling it means you have to pick up the dog and leave so be it .. 
Some dog training books say do not pick up your dog but I think you need to evaluate the situation . Tulip was almost killed by a lab that came out of nowhere and my friend was able to save her because of the halter and lifting her up into her arms out of harms way .. . 
I think you were incredibly patient and understanding and you handled it well .. 
On behalf of the owners I have to say every dog is different and some dogs do get out without you knowing it . Ahnold tries it a lot he squeezes between the bars of my lower gate fortunately because we have another car gate so he can not get on the road . In the desert he jumps up over the stone wall and goes into the neighbors yards . I am in the process of making fencing changes because of this 
Asta never tried to escape he just wanted to be with me and he was good on recall . Cosmo is too afraid to venture out very far but he will follow his buddy . Ahnold pretends he does not hear and just takes off .. So you have to watch him and leash him or tether him or adjust the fencing .. Constant challenges ..
Never a dull moment !!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If the owner is present, I usually ask, or they will ask, if it's OK for the dogs to approach.

However, maybe we should all be carrying some Bitter apple spay on our walks. Not onl could this loose dog have done harm to your dog, it could have bit you, or knocked you down. I think it is unfortunate, but dogs do get loose. It's not always the owners' fault. We just need to be better prepare for these things. So the Bitter Apple could help.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think bitter apple is a good idea, or a little binaca tube.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I always scoop my dog up if I don't recognize the approaching dog. It isn't worthwhile for me to try to get control of the situation after something has already started. You know what they say about an ounce of prevention...

I also carry a small pocket-sized airhorn (easily found at any fitness/sporting supply store) and a can of pepper spray. I have had to use the pepper spray one time and it was on a neighbor's dog that I knew. He is a nice German Shepherd normally, but something got into him as we walked outside (across the street from his house) and he became overly territorial. He never bothered me again after that. Dogs remember.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Rita, you handled that really well! It's a scary situation and though I've also read that you shouldn't pick up your small dogs when they are approached by others, it's hard not to! They say it encourages low self-esteem and them always looking to you for help. True, but if faced with an unleashed Rottie, Lab, Husky or whatnot...... you are automatically on full alert and the pup can sense that for sure.

Michele worte: "If the owner is present, I usually ask, or they will ask, if it's OK for the dogs to approach."

That's what I do too. I dont' know how I'd handle a loose dog in our path. It hasn't ever happened yet. We walk during the day and there are very few dogs out then. I'd imagine that after dinner, there'd be more people out with their dogs. Once the weather gets very hot and humid here, we might only be able to go either very early in the a.m. or later at night. 

I just went to a dog park close by today, for the first time. We were alone and the pups had a good time running around. It's nothing fancy, but it's a fenced in area, with lots of plastic bags available for poop patrol and a few benches. Seeing how tiny Sammy looks out there, I'm not sure how confident we'll be if there are bigger dogs around. The space is big enough that he could get cornered somewhere and all hell could break loose! Scary.

I'm sorry to hear about the attacks some of your dogs have had.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

For this very reason I have decided that I really need to brush up on dog body language. I am a Reiki practitioner and I can "sense" what is going on, but to be sure I really must get a handle on it. There are many unsocialized dogs out there that will send mixed signals, like waging their tails or acting playful only to find them pouncing or attacking a split second later. These are the dogs that will send partial signals that can warn us to stay away. I am definately not an expert, but I am hoping that I can get somewhat knowledgeable so that I can keep Oreo safe while helping him to socialize properly.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Helen, you practice Reiki?! Too cool! I got my Reiki II certification a few years ago, but haven't put it to use other than on myself and a few times on my kids. It's been ages since I've used it though....  Sad, I know.

There is a good book out there about understanding dog's signals. *"For the Love of a Dog: Understanding Emotion in You and Your Best Friend", by Patrica Mcconnell.* "D." from our Cdn. Hav. yahoo group highly recommends this one and I have it in my cart for purchasing next time I have an order.

At Amazon: http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/AS...53743-2962746?_encoding=UTF8&m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, Marj what a small world  Thank you for that book suggestion, I will keep that one on my wish list for my next order


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:focus: I just posted about my encounter with a lab the other night in another thread......Cesar Millan techniques

It is interesting Rita/houston how you handled it,and how I did:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, this is spooky (and off topic, but).....
When I was hit by a car in 1998, a guy that worked in the deli across from our gym was a 4th degree(?) Reiki master. He volunteered to give me Reiki treatments and I said OK, since it was no-invasive. He would come to my house 3 days a week and do his Reiki magic, and I'm not trying to be funny. On the days he would come in the a.m., I would feel energized after we were done. I could go about my day and not feel like I was dragging around an extra person. When he would come at night, I would get very relaxed and have the best sleep ever.

Also, the doctors would tell me that my collar bones were not healing and I would tell them that they were. I could "feel" it. But it didn't show uo on the xrays they took every week and I told them wait and see. They healed and the doctors were amazed. I owe it all to Reiki.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Our trainer said Binaca, but I couldn't find it anywhere, that's why I suggested Bitter Apple. 

Kimberly, I like the airhorn sugestion. I'm just afraid I'll scare my 2 to death.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks for your ideas. Great book idea. Julie I will have to check out your thread. It has been so crazy that I am not online that much. You miss a few days and there are a lot of threads to catch up on.

The owners of the Golden Retriever did say they were sorry. They weren't quite sure how he got out of the fence. Been there, with my Cairn Terrier so I understand. I usally do try to avoid dogs that I don't know but this one latched right on to me. Literally............

Just before the owners came, I did have my cell phone in hand and I was going to call 911. I don't know what I would have said though, "a dog following me and trying to love me" would have been a great laugh for the cops that night.

Kimberly, I like your airhorn idea. Then maybe I would have gotten someone's attention and scared the dog away. I also realy have to get pepper spray. I don't think I would ever use it unless the situation turned bad.

We were back out on the trail this morning and no problems. We will see what happens tonight.

Gave us a big laugh at work. Not only do I attract strange men but I also attract stray dogs. LOL.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Rita,
That is funny:laugh: I was reading it to my husband and he said "good thing you didn't fall on the ground," our lab use to be able to keep someone down on the ground loving them.ound: 

I think I am going to take Kim's advice and get some pepper mace, and pick up Casper if I run into a bad situation with a dog.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

my apartment complex has a large open area in the back that everyone seems to let their pets free roam (including me, I admit) while they're supervising. A lot of the dogs are friendly, but there are a few that are out at times that growl and such at Capote..with their owners right there! Their owners don't do anything..they don't call them or pick them up! I pick up capote, give the owners a dirty look and walk in the opposite direction. Honestly it irritates me to death that if your dog is aggressive to other dogs or people that you don't have them on a leash.. :frusty: Capote is naturally very friendly and wants to run up to any dog... A neighbor and I were talking about those dogs and she has a cavalier that's Capote's best friend.. we were of the same agreement. 

Personally, pepper spray would never work for me..I'd forget it every time. I have a size 9 1/2 that works well enough if a dog got aggressive..and I'm not afraid to use it. :nono:


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Wow small feet.... 

Derek


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> It's a scary situation and though I've also read that you shouldn't pick up your small dogs when they are approached by others, it's hard not to! They say it encourages low self-esteem and them always looking to you for help. True, but if faced with an unleashed Rottie, Lab, Husky or whatnot...... you are automatically on full alert and the pup can sense that for sure.


 I scoop up my dogs often enough that it isn't a big deal to them if I pick them up mid-walk. Also, they tend to be focused on the immediate area, trying to sniff the walk or checking out some moving branches, etc. I am always alert to things at a much farther distance and pick up the dogs before they even know another is coming near us. Besides, I'd always prefer to avoid a situation than have to make repairs later, ya know? It is just not worth it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I scoop up my dogs often enough that it isn't a big deal to them if I pick them up mid-walk. Also, they tend to be focused on the immediate area, trying to sniff the walk or checking out some moving branches, etc. I am always alert to things at a much farther distance and pick up the dogs before they even know another is coming near us. Besides, I'd always prefer to avoid a situation than have to make repairs later, ya know? It is just not worth it.


Good point! It's when we scoop them up in fear and anxiety that it may backfire. I would do the same as you. It's not worth taking chances.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

> It's when we scoop them up in fear and anxiety that it may backfire.


 Exactly!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

OK. Now my record of running into problems when walking is getting higher. Last night, Houston had it out with a Yorkie. :fencing: We were walking and a few blocks away when a teenage girl left out the yorkies in the front yard. They saw Houston and approached us. The first one's tail was wagging and Houston was ready to play so I didn't scoop him up. But number two must have smelled he was still intacted and the nipping began. I pulled up Houston so fast into my arms, I am surprised I didn't hurt him!!!!!!!!!!

I did think about Capote's mom and figured my size 8 could do some damage because they were half the size of Houston. LOL

I wondered why the teenager ran back into the house rather than get the dogs. It turned out she ran to get her Mom. They were both deaf so she knew her Mom wouldn't hear.  The Mom felt so bad and was trying to read my lips at the same time I was trying to motion OK, everything is OK.

I guess we all learned a lesson. Number one, the teenager will look before she just lets the dogs out. Two, Houston realized not every dog wants to play (Even though he was OK. I could tell his ego seemed hurt. He couldn't believe someone didn't think he was cute and didn't want to play.) Most importantly, when approached by dogs not on a leash, I will slowly pick up Houston no matter what.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

*Advice?????????????*

Hey Gang. I am back online after being unplugged for awhile. vacation, computer problems. UGH.

Turns out the people with the Yorkies wave to me all the time and turned out to be wonderful people. We both learned the hard way. I looked to see if they are outside and turn the other way because I realize the people cannot hear me.

I need advice about how to handle another encounter. Walking the same path we had for months my guardian angel was with me Thursday night. I heard jiggle jiggle and looked to see two Boxers flying out of their house a street over for us walking. Picked up Houston because I thought if they didn't see him they wouldn't come. WRONG. They must have saw us previously and the one came running after us at full spead.

I yelled in a deep loud voice "GET OUT OF HERE" Which the owner responded by calling the dog. Me like an idiot had no pepper spray or air horn (I guess I was getting too confortable) After a staring stand off, the dog finally went back.

Advice??????????
What should I do? Say the least I was cursing up a storm to my husband because the owner did not walk down the street to try to get his dog. Just kept calling him. UGH.

So, I am wondering a few things. Should I report it to the police? What if they harm a child on a bike, etc. They didn't break loose the guy just opened his garage door and let them run in his front yard without even checking the street first. Obviously, they are not well trained to listen to his commands or the one would have not run after us a half a block down the street.

Or should I try the nice guy tactic? I did look for him yesterday morning. I was going to say beautiful dogs, etc. Ask if they were agressive and what time he leaves them out to avoid the street.

I am extremely upset over this. I had nightmares and could not sleep. I kept seeing that dogs face - thinking about his next move.

I thought of just buying a threadmill and have Houston work out on that. LOL I saw Caesar do it the other night on ET with Denise Richard's boston terriers. We do have a fenced in pool area that Houston can run around in so he does get exercise.

But that just isn't fair. The walking is great socialization for both of us. I never would have met the great people or pets I did in the past few months.

OH. I also thought of changing our path again but where does it end. People need to be responsible for their pets. Plus, in the other direction I have a strange guy that always waves to me and makes my hair stand up on my neck. He is very very strange.

So I am so confused and frustrated.............. What to do next? I don't want to be a witch and file a police report but I would probably be so upset if that dog chases a child.......


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Rita,

I was just wondering, in your city do you have any leash laws? We do here, if dogs are out the must be leashed. Not everyone follows the law (but most people do), but if I see someone with a dog not on a leash I reminded them of the law.

I few years ago the city made another law I like; dogs outside can only bark for 5 minutes outside. So we can report those dogs that bark along time.

I know those encounters like that with the bull dogs can leave you shaking, I had one with Casper. My mother's dog was killed because the neighbor's big dog ran across the street in my mom's yard and attacked her small dog. 

So I understand your concerns with these dogs not on leashes. I am thinking you need to talk to the bull dog's owner first and see where that goes.


P.S - I wondering what does Houston looks like now that he is getting older, I bet he is sooo cute.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Rita,

That is scary!

I know the feeling. The dog a few houses down attacked my son last month, and people in the neighborhood have been coming to me right and left with stories about this dog Biting people or KILLING other pets!! I'm scared to death to walk on my own street for fear that dog will be out.

It really angers me that some pet owners aren't responsible with their pets and endanger us and OUR pets  .


DO you have a Homeowner's Association?

Call the President of the HOA. They often handle things like this and you will remain anonymous, and you will also have a witness that there has been previous problems. My husband was the President of our HOA for years and we dealt with a few issues like this several times, most often, people not picking up their poo, or people complaining about dogs peeing in their yard.

Let us know how it goes! I'm so sorry that you and Houston have to go through this! Its NOT fair. I enjoy my walks, too! You shouldn't have to buy a treadmill and sacrifice the tranquility of a walk because people are irresponsible. 

hugs,
Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I was going to ask the same thing - do you have leash laws where you are, Rita?

I recommend that you go to your local Animal Enforcement Agency (you may need to start with the local police) and ask for their advice. Meanwhile, I think you do need to carry something with you like pepper spray, but you may want to make sure it is legal to carry it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rita, how frightening!!! I can only imagine how scared you must have been!! You might want to call the police and just ask if there is a leash law in your town & tell them your story if they ask. Maybe they can tell you what to do. My concern would really be if the owner was not there to call them back, or you didnt see them coming and didnt yell, they could have been on top of you and Houston in a second!! I really feel for you and am so glad I do not live in a neighborhood where there are any loose dogs! Let us know how you make out and if any action is taken.
Laurie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I always scoop my dog up if I don't recognize the approaching dog. It isn't worthwhile for me to try to get control of the situation after something has already started. You know what they say about an ounce of prevention...
> 
> I also carry a small pocket-sized airhorn (easily found at any fitness/sporting supply store) .


I have a pocket size air horn as well. I get them at the Party store. Better price for the same thing.
Used it only once-- boy people really paid attention to that noise. 
Sally


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks guys for your input. We don't have a HOA because we don't live in a development. I am sure we probably have a leash law. THe problem is we are in one town and walk two houses and are in another. I was so mad I told my husband that I am going to both town's local council meetings and complaining. I will be the crazy dog lady!!!!!!!!!

My husband says the air horn would be annoying at 8 PM at night or 6:30 AM and the neighbors might get mad. I say, who cares. Let them get mad at their neighbor with the loose dogs for being a jerk.

My neighbor's son in a cop in our town. I will make it a point to talk with him off the record and see what he suggests. I don't think pepper spray is illegal because the postal workers carry it too. But to me, I'd rather not use it. To use it, the dog has to be right on top of you. I would rather prevent them from coming that close.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Rita said:


> Thanks guys for your input. We don't have a HOA because we don't live in a development. I am sure we probably have a leash law. THe problem is we are in one town and walk two houses and are in another. I was so mad I told my husband that I am going to both town's local council meetings and complaining. I will be the crazy dog lady!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *My husband says the air horn would be annoying at 8 PM at night or 6:30 AM and the neighbors might get mad. I say, who cares. Let them get mad at their neighbor with the loose dogs for being a jerk.
> 
> ...


You are right! Better safe than sorry!! 
I think the neighbors should be aware there is a possible loose dog danger.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great to have you back, Rita!! 

Holy smokes! Have you guys considered moving??! Strange men, loose, aggressive dogs, rude neighbors..... :jaw: 

I'm kidding of course. lol 

I think there are a few great sugg'ns here and chatting with that police officer might give you ideas too. Let us know what happens if you decide to attend the towns' meetings. Your stories are most likely helping others in the same situation as you so please keep us posted!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I am not too sure the police will get involved in this matter - seems more like an animal control issue .. 
It is hard - we have neighbors who have a rotweiler who patrols his fence line and he barks incessantly and he is very intimidating.. well now hw has disappeared literally .
I told you about our neighbor who complains...- She is very effective and has no conscience ..


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Definitely talk to the neighbor's son. Hopefully he'll have some good suggestions.

In our town the motto is: "Walk softly and carry a big stick." 

We live in a somewhat rural area and everyone - and I do mean everyone - that I see walking dogs, or just out walking for exercise, carries a big stick. :suspicious: 

One of our neighbors is a woman who's 80 if she's a day. Every morning I see her walking her Pug down the street, and in her hand is a hefty piece of oak. It looks almost like a cane, except it's thicker and a little shorter.

I can only guess that the number of loose dogs, coyotes, wild packs, etc. has made this one item an absolute necessity when walking our desert roads.

I have no idea if this method is successful at deterring approaching dogs, but waving it around might look threatening enough to keep some away. :boxing: 

Just an idea...one I hope you would never have to actually use. 

Wanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Hi Rita,
> That is funny:laugh: I was reading it to my husband and he said "good thing you didn't fall on the ground," our lab use to be able to keep someone down on the ground loving them.ound:
> 
> I think I am going to take Kim's advice and get some pepper mace, and pick up Casper if I run into a bad situation with a dog.


There was a pitbull attack here in town and the dog was repeatedly sprayed with mace and it never even slowed the dog down. When animal control took the dog the spray was still all over it and they were in agony from it and kept the dog as far away from them as possible.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Rita said:


> So I am so confused and frustrated.............. What to do next? I don't want to be a witch and file a police report but I would probably be so upset if that dog chases a child.......


You might save a child's life. I'd report it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well we had our first situation like these that could have been fatal to Logan!!

We were on vacation and hubby had Logan out for a walk. This tiny lady was walking her large dog across the street when the large dog broke loose and came right at Logan. Hubby grabbed the large dogs leash & was holding both as they kinda greeted each other, until the large dog lunged at Logan!! He backed up so quickly that he pulled right out of his collar and took off!!!
Luckily I was on the deck one block away & heard the lady yell, then hubby yell "Logan!" I look up the street and see Logan running like he.. down the sidewalk. Problem is, we were not at home, so he most likely was going to run right into the street!! :fear: Ran downstairs, outside and called him. Luckily he was not too far from the house & heard me and came back to me. So Scary!!!! LITTLE PEOPLE SHOULD NOT WALK LARGE DOGS!!!!:rant: uNLESS THEY ARE STONG ENOUGH TO HOLD ON TO THEM!!!!\
lAURIE


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Thank goodness Logan's okay and no one was hurt! 

Obviously the lady needs to work with her dog and use a "no pull" harness or head halter on him for walks. Someone could get hurt next time.

How's Logan now?

Wanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks - all I could see was him running into the road as we were not in our neighborhood and he had no idea where he was!! He was running so fast and looking over his shoulder like the devil was chasing him. He was pretty flustered but ok, but poor guy had a bad afternoon too when he decided to sleep on the AC vent on the floor and his tag got stuck and he yanked it out with the vent cover smacking him in the face & then him dragging it around!! It was kinda funny, but not. He got lots of extra loves from me that day!
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

How very frightening, Laurie. Good to hear that Logan is fine.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is really so unfair!!! You should be able to walk your own dogs in your own neighborhood. Do you have an association for the neighborhood, a leash law?? Maybe if someone calls the cops each time a dog is loose, and the people have to keep paying a fine to get them back, they might be less likely to let them roam!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG, Laurie that is soooooo scary!!!!!







Poor, poor Logan! My gosh, I'd be frantic after finally gathering him in my arms. Mad at the little woman with the big dog?? I'd be FURIOUS, just like you were!









Thank goodness, you heard the commotion and thank goodness you were able to catch Logan. True that the a/c vent thing is pretty funny, but I'll bet Logan must have said "O.k...... when is this day going to end?!" lol

Paige, thank goodness you have a large area for the dogs to run around in and a lake they can enjoy. Otherwise, they and YOU would be 'stuck' because of those loose dogs. Unreal. Totally unfair to you and other owners who might want to enjoy a simple walk around the neighborhood.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, that cartoon is hilarious!! I am sure that is what he looked like too! Thanks for the sentiment - I still get a little teary eyed when I think about what could have happened!! Someone special was looking out for us that day!!
Laurie


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Paigte, that is horrible!! Something has to be done, but I guess I can understand your fear for your pups safety. I am surprised that animal control didnt take the dog away from them. Is there any way you and your neighbors can band together on this?? 
I remember a conversation on a thread about crazy neighbors, like on a commune - was that you?? I feel for you - when you get dogs you want them to be safe but be able to walk & be on their own property without being harrassed. 
laurie


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Usually you see like four cars on the front lawn and three great big mean dogs out back fighting with one another until the neighborhood gets together and gets the animals removed and the owners charged.

Derek


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Laurie, so glad little Logan is ok! That was just one of those freak accidents waiting to happen! I agree.....little people shouldn't try to walk and handle their dogs alone unless they are strong & experienced!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I saw that once. This ten year old kid walking a Wolfhound one time.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I feel not only should little people not walk large dogs if they cannot control them, but if they know that the dog is prone to taking off after other dogs, they def. should NOT walk them. As upset I was about my dog, could you imagine if he went after a baby or toddler???? If it is the first time that the large dog does it, that is one thing & hopefully the owner will learn from it, but I got the impression that this lady was not surprised when her dog took off at hubby and Logan:frusty:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes! What a horrible situation. I hope Logan isn't scared to death every time he sees a big dog now! It is a huge pet peeve when people get dogs that are so obvious not for them! In Columbus lots of people with dominant breeds of dogs.... not good! Just a matter of time before there is trouble!

Thank goodness Logan is safe and that big dog's chase instinct didn't turn on!

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Actually, what is crazy is that the dogs chase instinct did kick in and Hubby had the big dogs leash, as he caught him after he broke loose from his owner, so he was trying to keep the big dog from running after Logan, yet watching his little guy run away. I feel bad for hubby - he was pretty upset! All is well not and I am sure that Logan will recover. He has a very upbeat personality, always happy and playing so I am sure he is over it. Just not mommy - good excuse for a glass of wine  -Wonder how long I can pull that off?? ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"... good excuse for a glass of wine -Wonder how long I can pull that off?? "

*I say, for as long as you can!!!!!!!! *














*LOL*


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Actually make it a couple of glasses just to calm the nerves a bit.....shaky shaky situation to say the least.

Derek


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Laurie. I am so glad Logan and everyone is OK. How bad your hubby must of felt not being able to stop him and holding the brut off. 

Paige. That is amazing that you cannot go for walks. I think walking around the neighborhood is great socialization for both dogs and the owners. I agree that some people are crazy and us sane people have to put up with them.:frusty: 

I do agree small people should not have large dogs they cannot handle. Or at least they should take them to obedience class to learn proper behavior. In a near by town, there was a tragedy where the black lab pulled the 67 year old man in front of a dump truck. The man was killed instantly- the dog survived. The poor dump truck driver was only 25 years old and he was devastated. God love him for dealing with that for the rest of his life.

As for us we are still on the walking trail but I changed my path. I figured I could handle strange men easier than strange dogs. LOL Last night we had Houston's fan club meet us on the street. 3 young neighborhood kids that ooed and awed over him for 10 minutes. I am not sure who loved it more. LOL


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Do You Ever get the feeling that the dogs who are not properly socialized is due to the fact that they don't often have very friendly owners who in turn do not socialize well with other owners.....They Pass that stuff on sometimes I think.......

Derek


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

The day I took Biscuit to the vet's to be neutered, an out-of-control woman verbally attacked me for no reason over a parking space . I was literally left shaking by her tirade, and Biscuit started to cry from the sound of her verbal assault. Later inside, I saw her with her German Shepard, whom she could barely control. He appeared very unstable, too. I think you are right, Derek. I would hate to meet her walking that dog on the street. I actually felt sorry for the dog, with an owner like that. He was a reflection of being raised by her.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Derek, I completely agree with you, I dont think that I know of a single friendly dog whos owner is mean, or visa-versa - either they are both friendly, or both mean. Goes to show what living together does to ya!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well I work for the School Board down here and I do a Law Enforcememt Type job where I'm involved in Community Policing of the schools during the day and I run into pretty bad Parents. I will bring a kid into the Main Office of a school for issuing a verbal threat and then when the Kid gets suspended and the parents come to the school they are even more verbally threatening than their kid was.

It's to the point where some of the parents are worse than the kids they have which is almost always the reason the kids are bad to begin with. The parents teach them to hate and pretty mich become mean kids and it passes through to there kids like a cycle of abuse does.

It never ends sometimes....dog owners are pretty much the same way...teaching aggression in their animals...

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Derek, I am not a teacher, but have lots of friends who are - and boy--some of the stories they tell me about the parents They do say that a lot of the parents are worse than the kids, so their dog must be too!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well they always say that having a Hav is like having a baby and they do grow up just like kids...sometimes bad kids kids...sometimes good..

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I suspect all the babies on this forum are in the "good" catagory!!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Of course they are the good ones...until we as parents give off a negative influence and then the opinions are varied to an extent. It comes down to the Potty Training Principle where if your Hav goes pee when you are not watching them properly....then get a paper and smack yourself in the head for not watching them like you are supposed to. Well some parents deserve a smack in the head perhaps with a "Thick Stick" for the same thing.

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

haha - very well put!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks...Sarcasm and Ranting come naturally to me..

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

We def. have something in common!! So...when are you and wife & 
Radar coming for the week?? I have to plan so I can kick hubby & kids out - haha. 
Back on to the orignal topic, I can say that after Logan's scare with the big dog, he was fine at our playdate, no fear at all, so I was real glad
!
Laurie


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I'm not too sure about the playdate but perhaps we can do a video phone playdate...LOL

That would be a hoot

Derek


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It would be real big hoot considering I dont have a video phone haha It might be a lonely visit!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah neither do I.....Too bad we coudn't have a huge conference playdate on a great big footbal feild...can u imagine the people....WOW....All the members of this forum in one place......SUPER PLAYDATE.....

Derek


----------

